# Compton's Of Galashiels Macedonian



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

Two weeks ago yesterday I placed an order with pipes2smoke for a couple of tobacco samples. For those unfamiliar with pipes2smoke they have their own line tobaccos- Compton’s of Galashiels, blends based on original recipes from Scotland near the turn of the century. The tobacco arrived perfectly and a bit dry - perfect to smoke right out of the box.

I had heard that their blends were superb, the Macedonian blend in particular. I had an opportunity yesterday to sample it and quite simply I was floored. I haven’t been smoking a pipe for very long but it isn’t quite like anything else I have had. I am a huge Esoterica fan, my favorites being Penzance and Margate but I am always on the prowl for a good English or Balkan. 

The smoke has a creamy almost spoiled or curdled flavor that sounds really nasty but takes like a good Gruyere. When sipped gently it tickled the nostrils with its musty flavors intertwined with an exceptional aromatic incense like quality. Let me be clear here, I do not believe that there is any type of casing here – just an abundance of superb Oriental tobaccos.

It is everything I like about Solani’s 763 Black and white with none of what I don’t – the berry casing. Add a healthy serving of additional Orientals and scrap the Cavendish and you have a rich creamy, savory smoke.

I have yet to try the other blend I received – the Cuban Style Cigar Blend. I haven’t found a cigar blend I like yet (I’d rather just smoke a good ISOM), but I am willing to give it a try.

For those of you looking for a new Balkan friend, I highly recommend it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm gonna have to try this here soon, sounds too good to be true.
i've talked with maxim for a good while at the KC pipe show, nice guy.
if you haven't signed up for his mailing list, it's pretty cool to hear someone who's not afraid to speak his mind on ANYTHING pipe industry related.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I was looking at these awile back. In fact I think I shot you a pm about it a month or two ago Greg. The blends sound good, i'm thinking of picking up a few samplers next month.


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

Just had a bowl of the Cuban Cigar Style Blend. It isn't something I ususally would go for, but it was pretty damn good. It started out fuity and sweet - the Virginias were in in full force with the Romeo Y Juilitta filler rounding out the smoke to give it a nice fullness. I couldn't detect any Latakia until about halfway through the bowl when it added a very subtle (and delicious) floral note that when combined with the cigar leaf gave a superb flavor that reminded me of a Roman Allones Specially Selected.

All in all not a very 'cigarish' presentation, which I like, if I really wanted a cigar I would have a cigar. 

I really enjoyed the bowl, I don't know that this will be the first thing I will reach for but for a very pleasant mid day smoke on a Saturday it fit the bill perfectly.

It arrived very dry and smoked beautifully - only a few relights towards the very end of the bowl.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

I ordered: 
York Full Mixture 
Macedonian Mixture 
Reserve # 19 
Balkan 

This morning.
You made it sound so good...


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

a.paul said:


> I ordered:
> York Full Mixture
> Macedonian Mixture
> Reserve # 19
> ...


Excellent, I hope you enjoy them as much as I have been.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Macedonian Mixture comes in a bulk bag, which would make you think that this blend isn’t worthy of a fancy labeled tin. Wrong! I have quite a few blends that I love and would miss if they were gone. MM takes the blue ribbon.. (After jarring, I kept the empty baggie and open it for a whiff every now and then.):w 

Layered is the best way to describe this blend. The oriental taste and aroma is always there.(sweet/sour....aromatic) Its either up front in aroma and taste or in the background. If you hurry, the virginias come through with some sweetness and a little nip. The latakia is smokey and fragrant. While the virginia and latakia are quality tobaccos, the star of the show is the oriental tobacco. For me this blend is self regulating on the puffing cadence. The faster you chug through it, the more you lose in taste and aroma....Nobody wants that!:tu


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Got mine today...finally. LOL.

Smoking the MM in a "new" Pete Donegal D2 from the French-man. Holy shchitznizzle...this is amazing. Part of my problem with a lot of blends is a lack of...I don't know...depth, or mouth feel or something like that. This stuff has that. It has ALL of it. It's got more of it. It's amazing. It's sweet. It's sour. It's smoky...it's...it's complex...it's incredible. 

Okay. I'm gonna go finish this bowl and wipe the drool off my chin. This was kind of a rotten day...but that's all gone now. My shoulders are loosening up...I'm happy...wow. Best tobacco I've tried so far.


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

I'm glad you are as enamoured with it as I am!

I can't say enough good things about this blend. Rich, supple, silky smooth, leaves me deeply satisfied every time I fire up a bowl.

As smokinmojo pointed out this one is definitely for slow smoking to ensure you are getting everything it has to offer. It doesn't hurt to dry it out a bit too, it is more of a pre-rubbed flake than ribbons that holds alot of moisture.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

TimB said:


> I'm glad you are as enamoured with it as I am!
> 
> I can't say enough good things about this blend. Rich, supple, silky smooth, leaves me deeply satisfied every time I fire up a bowl.
> 
> As smokinmojo pointed out this one is definitely for slow smoking to ensure you are getting everything it has to offer. It doesn't hurt to dry it out a bit too, it is more of a pre-rubbed flake than ribbons that holds alot of moisture.


I have to be honest though--it was starting to kick my butt toward the end. I should've started with a smaller bowled pipe I guess--they aren't kidding that it's got some strength to it. Still, I'd rather have it be a little too strong at the end (after about 90 odd minutes of puffing!) than be insipid at the beginning.

I had some of the Scottish Full (or whatever it's called?) yesterday, in a cob...and that's strong too...and also very very good. I could see getting addicted.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Tried some of the MM today. It was good, nice smooth, cool smoke. That being said, I was hoping for a bit more sweetness from the Virginias, and a bit more richness.
I guess I'm a bit spoiled smoking the $hitty old stuff that I've got hoarded.......lol!


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Bruce said:


> Tried some of the MM today. It was good, nice smooth, cool smoke. That being said, I was hoping for a bit more sweetness from the Virginias, and a bit more richness.
> I guess I'm a bit spoiled smoking the $hitty old stuff that I've got hoarded.......lol!


Wow...there's just no way around it, you'll have to send me some of that old stuff for research purposes.

:r

j/k


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

Yeah, seriously with nothing *good* to compare it to, I am at a loss for cometition


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

Bruce - Just teasing with the statement above, BTW. Please don't take that as a sincere attempt to mooch.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

I need to grab some of these blends


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> ...i'm gonna have to try this here soon, sounds too good to be true...


looks like a.paul was paying attention!!! Let's hear what you think IHT


----------

